# mk4 12v vr6 swap in mk1. need help and opinions please!!!!



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

first before anone gets upset I have been searching both the forum and google trying to figure out whats out there as far as kits. as well as looking for others that have done this swap. but I really havnt found to much. and wat I have found has been pretty vague.

so ive got a mk4 jetta 12v vr6 that my ex totaled. now I want to swap it into my mk1. but all info that ive found hasn't been a lot of help. I know about the eurowise kit but that kit seems to only be for the mk3 vr. the mk4 vr tb is drive by wire so would I need to get a tb from a mk3? and then as far as motor/tranny mounts go the mk4's are obviously different than the mk3. and the eurowise kit utilizes the mk3 mounts. is there a kit that uses the mk4 style motor mounts? or would I have to do something custom? any tips would be great as ive never done a swap like this


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

Your thread makes my head hurt. You say you want to swap this into a Mk1 which was made from 1975 to 1984 for the most part but you keep mentioning a Mk3 which was made from 1993 to 1999. What does the Mk3 have to do with any of this? 

To swap the VR6 into a Mk1 as per the title of the thread you will need to physically mount it so you will need to make custom mounts, buy adapter mounts made for this swap, or modify the Mk4 tower mounts to work in the Mk1. You will need a clutch and shifter, there are lots of threads for this so it should not be hard to find info on it. Pretty much all cars before the Mk4 were drive by cable so you will need to use the mk4 throttle pedal and make it work in the Mk1. Wiring is custom, the adapter harnesses you mentioned will only work on the later cars from 1989/1990 and up so you will need to splice this into the Mk1 harness. 

There are a lot of threads on putting a VR6 in a Mk1 so you should be able to get some better information than what I wrote but this is the basic concept.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

^ that's a confusing responce as well 

As for the wiring if you plan to use the mk4 as a donor you will need a immo defeat for the ecu. And the pedal for the tb dbw. If using a mk3 tb, I'm 95% sure you must use the intake as well. Which means you must run a mk3 valve cover as well. The eurowise kit only bolts the motor in place THAT IS ALL! Click my sig if you wanna go the eurowise route. Other wards you'll need a welder... That's the oldschool method. A hell of a lot cheaper but a hell of a lot more time consuming as well. 
Once the motor is in you'll need to either buy or fab, a downpipe, either buy a ce2 plug and play harness or custom splice me7 again not hard just time consuming, custom cooling, custom hydraulic clutch or buy a eurovan setup, there's quite a bit more than just getting the motor in there that's the easy part


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> ^ that's a confusing responce as well
> 
> As for the wiring if you plan to use the mk4 as a donor you will need a immo defeat for the ecu. And the pedal for the tb dbw. If using a mk3 tb, I'm 95% sure you must use the intake as well. Which means you must run a mk3 valve cover as well. The eurowise kit only bolts the motor in place THAT IS ALL! Click my sig if you wanna go the eurowise route. Other wards you'll need a welder... That's the oldschool method. A hell of a lot cheaper but a hell of a lot more time consuming as well.
> Once the motor is in you'll need to either buy or fab, a downpipe, either buy a ce2 plug and play harness or custom splice me7 again not hard just time consuming, custom cooling, custom hydraulic clutch or buy a eurovan setup, there's quite a bit more than just getting the motor in there that's the easy part


Thanks you make more sense than the other guy. Im not worried about the fab work just the wiri side of it. But after more reasearch im thinking of just going with an obd1 vr setup as I can just use the eurowise kit and make it simple.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

**mk1nutt** said:


> Thanks you make more sense than the other guy. Im not worried about the fab work just the wiri side of it. But after more reasearch im thinking of just going with an obd1 vr setup as I can just use the eurowise kit and make it simple.


I prefer ob2 myself, if you buy a Bentley for both the donor and the mk1 its not that bad just time consuming.


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> I prefer ob2 myself, if you buy a Bentley for both the donor and the mk1 its not that bad just time consuming.


Why obd2 over obd1? Sorry if thats a dumb question, just curious.


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

Am I better off just passing up my mk4 and go with a mk3? Ive never done a swap to thdis magnitude, and its looking like using whats available to me via eurowise for mounts, shifter conversion, harness etc. Would be the best. I know its not a strait pug n play job. At least as far as work goes it would make life simpler.


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

Look at THIS FAQ if you haven't all ready; additionally, look at using the MK4 block and MK3 accessories, that would save you some money and a little time...


Mike


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

If you already have the mk4 engine & tranny, use it. the newer you can find, the better it is.

as for the eurowise kit, i beleive it fit on the mk4 engine without problems, why don't you ask them ?

install 02j 99-00 new beetle 100mm transmission flanges, change your 90mm axle with 100mm ones (don't need to change the whole axle just switch the 90mm end)

I would install the whole mk4 pedal assembly and make a bracket for the mk1 steering collumn, 

I don't see why you want to go to a mk3 engine, i don't see any advantage, you know that mk4 engine...


----------

